# How do you spell Sophomore?



## bradofshaw (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm the last person in the world who should be criticizing bad spelling, but I've been silent about this for too long...

Has anybody else noticed that the word "sophomore" is spelled wrong on the classification under a user's name? It's missing the second "o." As in "puritanboard sophmore"


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 21, 2006)

You're like my wife! 

[Edited on 9-21-2006 by Jeff_Bartel]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 21, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm414YYUS%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F75%
sophomore, S-O-P-H-O-M-O-R-E, sophomore

2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_75.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D36%252F36_1_75/image.gif"></a> Mr. Shaw and Mrs. Bartel!

I never noticed that before, and I'm one of those people that hates seeing a word misspelled!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah, me too, mispelled words, like, drive me crazy!


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 22, 2006)

Come on guys, this is an internet forum - we are allowed to type faster than the speed of thought on occasion. We are also wrestling with the most awkward language on the face of the earth. I mean, I just typed 'wrestling' and 'earth' and 'typed'. The w, t, a and y were all superfluous. What do you want, good spelling or good doctrine?

Don't even get me started on the homonyms that we hear here. Accept them all except the mispelled? Will it effect the same effect if it doesn't affect the argument? Let me advise you some advice - it's its own problem. Ugh! I get a rash between my shoulders just trying to keep these things straight.... or is it strait. Dang!

We could start a new forum on commonly mispelled words and grammar tips.

Respectfully submitted,
Bob Vigneault (Veen-yo)
Puritan Sofmoore


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> ...
> We could start a new forum on commonly mispelled words and grammar tips.
> ...
> ...



(1) Good idea and
(2) Thanks for the pronounciation tip (I was saying vin-oh') and
(3) That last remark was rather sophomoric!


----------



## bradofshaw (Sep 22, 2006)

Most internet forums are notorious for bad grammer and mispelled or mistyped words. The puritan board is usually like an oasis in the middle of a vast, barren grammar wasteland.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bradofshaw_
> Most internet forums are notorious for bad grammer  and mispelled or mistyped words. The puritan board is usually like an oasis in the middle of a vast, barren grammar wasteland.




Hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## gwine (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by bradofshaw_
> ...



You know better, Bob. It's spelled hahahahahahahahaha, not hahahahahahahahahaha. Although hahahaha is acceptable but considered archaic.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 22, 2006)

Pssst ... Hey Brad

... notice anything peculiar about this thread?


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> ...




I also knew that you were the only word-geek that would know that buddy. Furthermore, I believe you are referencing an obscure Alexandrian text wheras I was quoting a late Byzantine work - apples and orages man. :bigsmile:


----------



## mgeoffriau (Sep 22, 2006)

Limeys.



> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> ... notice anything peculiar about this thread?


----------



## bradofshaw (Sep 22, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally posted by bradofshaw
> Most internet forums are notorious for bad grammer and mispelled or mistyped words. The puritan board is usually like an oasis in the middle of a vast, barren grammar wasteland.
> 
> ...



I got PWNED!

When in doubt, use the same word twice and spell it differently each time. 



> Pssst ... Hey Brad
> 
> ... notice anything peculiar about this thread?



What, don't you have any fav*ou*rite musicians?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mgeoffriau_
> Limeys.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

